# Direct Message on Twitter for followers



## BrandedBaron (Jan 5, 2009)

Now twitter is very important in the social networking and everyone needs followers. When a new person follows you, do you send a direct message to them? I read multiple times and have had my partner tell me that it's very useful. Now I personally hate direct messages from people thanking me for following them, because it's very generic and impersonal and I don't really care if you're thanking me to be quite honest. I'm following you because I want to, but there's no need to send me some spam message to me. I feel that a more personal approach would be to send a reply back instead of a direct message. Either way do you guys send back direct messages? Is it really worth it? Is there even an automatic message setting where that can happen? These messages just seem pointless and are not personal unless you're actually trying to communicate.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Personally I don't send back a "thanks for following" DM. I'm with you, they just seem artificial. 

I believe there are ways to automate such things, but I'm not a big fan of automation on Twitter, so I don't really know how that would be done. 

In my opinion, Twitter works best when the personal touch is applied. Automation and generic replies just don't work as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

I hate those "Thanks for following" messages. Almost all of them seem like a Cut & Paste. And they do nothing more than clutter up my Inbox, which I really don't pay attention to anyway, mainly because it's always crap like "Thanks for following"...

If someone follows you, consider following them back. If you like what they have to tweet about (or even if you don't) tweet them back, or Re-tweet what they're tweeting about. This is a much more personal way of saying "thanks" without actually saying it. It lets them know you're actually interested in them (even if it's only to get them to buy stuff from you)...


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

When someone Follows Me, I DO DM them a thanks for the follow, or the return follow. I try not to make my "t/y" to cut and pastey. If I have the time, I really try to give a quick glance at their recent posts or website and either mention what I like in the DM or else refer to in ON my Twitterstream(which is more useful to them anyway, as it gets them some exposure to my other Followers).


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't direct message anyone who follows me for the same reason, I think its cheesy and spammy. If someone messages me after I follow them and thanks me, sometimes I'll reply but thats about it. I think its pointless as well.


----------



## kungfukitty_oz (Feb 18, 2010)

I find it annoying and spammy when people automate the DM, and so I don't do it, but (!) it does get their name in front of me!!

Twitter should be a two way conversation and that is how you will win friends (followers) and influence people. So you are much better to read what people post and respond as well as check out their website. If your communications are all one way, (you post, and it's all about you) then you will not get the benefit of Twitter which is all about building relationships, and being noticed.

Be interesting and interested, don't just talk about your business, give people value and have some fun connecting with people and you will get good results in Twitter.

Also I think it is important to get a good background, especially if you are a design company!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> When a new person follows you, do you send a direct message to them?


I don't like the DMs when you follow someone either (automated or not)

This article sums it up pretty well: Social Media is No Place for Robot Behavior


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

Rodney said:


> I don't like the DMs when you follow someone either (automated or not)
> 
> This article sums it up pretty well: Social Media is No Place for Robot Behavior


Very nice article Rodney! Thanks a lot for sharing it here. Really it's a bad practice of sending such direct messages.The real users who use twitter seriously do not like to get such thanks with promotional URLs etc.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Me neither.


----------

